# What size cast net?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a cast net so I can get my own bait... what size would be good for a beginner? I know I will have to do alot of practicing in the yard before heading out to actually use it.. but want to get something small enough to learn with but large enough to catch some bait..... any suggestions?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

6 or 8 foot would be a decent size. Not too small, but not too big either. you really don't need anything too huge imo. You will see the smallest guys throw the biggest nets. Its all about the practice and technique!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy a cheap six foot net because u will ruin your first net and practice in the yard


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

cody d said:


> Buy a cheap six foot net because u will ruin your first net and practice in the yard


Where is a good place to buy a cheap 6 footer? If I am going to ruin the first one with learning to use it, I definately do not want to invest alot of money.... Are the walmart ones any good?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Honestly the ones at walmart will b perfect to learn with


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

8 - 10 foot. Anything smaller and you have to throw so gentle to keep it open. If you have to throw hard to reach bait it will literally open and close before it ever hits the water.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

i just put in some rsch to get a new net. the Betts "old salt" seems to be the best "bang for the buck", and wally world carries them, and will ship from 1 store to the other for you at no expense (if needed). 10 footer (20 foot diameter) is around $110 bucks + tax at wally world...or $89 bucks and free shipping & no tax from www.1sourcetackle.com (i have no affiliation). Betts makes a "Hi Tider" for about $10 bucks less, but not as good quality...but not as expensive if you plan to ruin one (i never plan on that :no. :thumbsup:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I ordered a 5' one that opens to around 10' (when thrown correctly) from Amazon after loosing track of one that I bought from Walmart and never even got wet. Shipped to the house and a little cheaper than the one I got from Walmart and lost.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Just my $0.02 but I think the cheap nets are harder to throw than a quality net in the same size.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I started with a 5 foot net and it was good to start with.I still use the same one I started with but I do have bigger. I have torn holes in it but I just repair it when that happens.it was only like $50 at gulf breeze bait and tackle.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

I'd say at least 8 foot and might as well get a good one. Small cheap ones are harder to throw. At 12' they start getting heavy and hard to throw alot. I have a 6' which is tougher for me to throw than the 12' normally. Academy generally has good prices on good nets


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Go with an 8 or a 10 footer with 3/8ths mesh. betts is fine.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 5ft,7ft, and a 11ft that I use. The 5 and 7 are for bait and the 11 is a mullet net. I use the 5ft like crazy over the 7ft for bait because it is half the weight and super easy to throw. Just one gentle motion and it opens everytime and I can throw it as far as the rope can reach. I use the 7ft for deeper waters like 8-10ft. The 5ft was like $30bucks and is an off brand. The 7ft is a Bett's Blue Net I bought from Basspro a few years back for like $100. Love them both but I would recommend just getting a cheap net to start with and make it a 5-6ft. Super easy to throw


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is how I learned to throw


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

get atleast a 10' they are easier to throw then the small ones by far as far as prices not sure i hand make all my own


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 on youtube for visuals & instruction :thumbsup: 
Make sure you view a few of then. I much more prefer keeping the net off my shoulder and out of my mouth. Practicing in the yard, and reviewing the vids until i got it right, saved me buku time and frustration once on the water!


----------

